# Playa del



## perpend

Ich spreche zwar kein Spanisch, verstehe aber ein bißchen.

Meine Frage. Wenn man sagen will, dass eine fremde Ortschaft (also nicht in einem Land, wo Spanisch vorwiegend gesprochen wird) einen Strand hat, wie entscheidet man ob männlich oder weiblich?

Zum/als Beispiel: *Hicktown*

Playa _del _Hicktown -oder- Playa _de la_ Hicktown

Oder ist es immer "del"? Oder ganz anders? Ich hoffe, dass die Frage einigermaßen klar ist. Danke


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo perpend,

in deinem Beispiel würde ich sagen: Playa de Hicktown, da es ein Eigenname ist. Wenn es sich um einen Strand handelt, an dem es beispielsweise viele Krokodile gibt, würde ich ihn nennen: Playa de los Cocodrilos (oder vielleicht besser doch anders). Gibt es einen Leuchtturm, könnte man sagen: Playa del Faro.

Hoffentlich konnte ich dir helfen.


----------



## perpend

Das hilft schon weiter, auf jeden Fall, weil ich dachte, dass es entweder männlich oder weiblich sein muss.

Ich kenne zum Beispiel:
Playa del Carmen
Playa de la luz (Luz?)

Dass es nur "de" sein kann, ist gut zu wissen.


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo perpend,

Playa del Carmen ist ja der Name einer Stadt, also nicht die Bezeichnung eines Strandes. Warum aber hier (und auch woanders) der Eigenname El Carmen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht und wüßte es auch selbst gerne. Es gibt eine lange Liste von Orten, die El Carmen heißen. Vielleicht wegen des Karmelberges?
Playa de la Luz bedeutet 'Lichtstrand', 'Strand des Lichtes' und ist kein Ortsname in dem Sinne.

Playa de Muro, z.B., ist der Strand, der zur Stadt Muro gehört. Playa de Vega befindet sich in der Nähe des Ortes Vega. Waikiki Beach ist auf Spanisch Playa de Waikiki.


----------



## perpend

Vielen Dank. Und schon wieder hilfreich bist Du! Es ist interessant für mich, Deine Beispiele (und Erklärung) zu lesen.


----------



## Birke

Alemanita said:


> Playa del Carmen ist ja der Name einer Stadt, also nicht die Bezeichnung eines Strandes.Warum aber hier (und auch woanders) der Eigenname El Carmen ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht und wüßte es auch selbst gerne. Es gibt eine lange Liste von Orten, die El Carmen heißen. Vielleicht wegen des Karmelberges?



Se sobreentiende siempre que los nombres de esos lugares hacen referencia a la Virgen del Carmen.
Carmen es sustantivo masculino en español (aunque como nombre propio lo usen sólo mujeres), y procede del latín _carmen carminis_, canción o verso. Es coincidencia que haya otro carmen de origen árabe, pero no es a ese al que se debe que haya tantos lugares llamados carmen sino a la advocación de la virgen. Por cierto que Playa del Carmen puede ser efectivamente sólo el nombre de la playa y no de una ciudad; son muchos los parajes, accidentes geográficos etc. que llevan ese nombre.

Espero haber podido satisfacer tu curiosidad. 
*

carmen**1**.*(Del ár. hisp. _kárm,_ y este del ár. clás. _karm_, viña).
*1.* m. En Granada, quinta con huerto o jardín.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​*carmen**2**.*
(Del lat. _carmen_).
*1.* m. Verso o composición poética.


Edito para añadir que, picada por la curiosidad, he visto que el nombre de la Virgen del Carmen tiene también su origen en el carmen árabe. Cito de la wiki:


> *Virgen del Carmen*, es una de las diversas advocaciones de la Virgen María. Su denominación procede del llamado Monte Carmelo, en Israel, un nombre que deriva de la palabra _Karmel_ o _Al-Karem_ y que se podría traducir como 'jardín'.


----------

